# Pet Photography - Dorset



## AlexCampbell (May 4, 2012)

Hello!

I'm Alex, a pet photographer based in Bournemouth, Dorset.

If you ever need a pet photographer in the Dorset area (willing to travel!) please keep me in mind.

Also, if you've got a second, I'd love you to check out my website: www.AlexCampbellPhotography.co.uk

Thanks everyone,
Alex


----------



## RussellTerror (May 9, 2012)

I just want to say - thumbs up - truly professional (and lovely in the same time) pictures. I really like the Chilli dogs album


----------



## AlexCampbell (May 4, 2012)

Thanks, that's very kind!

Alex


----------

